# Looking for well paid teaching job



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm posting to get information regarding well paid jobs in teaching, that may possibly exist in Dubai or other parts of the Emirates. I'm Irish, currently living in Ireland as a qualified primary teacher and have a permanent full time teaching position here. My salary is good by Irish standards but I'm crippled by college loans for the last few years and will do anything to get out of the quagmire of loans. So, to the Emirates I'm thinking of relocating to. I realise some teaching jobs can be lowly paid in the UAE but I'm hoping I may get the 20,000 uae dirham per month package if I do my research properly. So, who better to ask but people already living in the Emirates. Is there any possibility of getting a package like this? I have 12 years teaching experience, a teaching degree and an Arts degree. I have read online that there are packages where 20,000 dirham is offered, but who's to say these quotes are to be trusted. Can anyone help me out on this? I would be so appreciative if anyone can give me valid info. Thanks so much.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

You may get a package worth over 20,000dhs that includes accommodation, airfare, medical and your monthly salary. I don't think however you will secure a basic monthly salary of 20,000dhs. More likely your basic salary will be between 15,000 - 17,000 at the higher paying schools.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Emaroyds said:


> You may get a package worth over 20,000dhs that includes accommodation, airfare, medical and your monthly salary. I don't think however you will secure a basic monthly salary of 20,000dhs. More likely your basic salary will be between 15,000 - 17,000 at the higher paying schools.


Agreed. Many schools offer pay scales online. Figures above are spot on, and for some of the larger 'chain' schools at the top end. 20000dhs a month plus decent package is possible in elite schools but expect to compete with 100s (literally) for these posts.Competition is fierce with many educators being headhunted for these roles. The majority of higher end schools advertise in TES around Nov-Dec for the following academic year. As you will see from current threads many teachers are in the final interview stage at present or have already accepted posts. Have a search through TES online and good luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for your responses, appreciate it. I did get a response from ADEC and their recruiter was supposed to ring me regarding interview but once I e-mailed back explaining what salary package I would prefer, I didn't hear another thing from them, so I presume they just thought I was a cheeky cow. In fairness, people are moving their lives across the world, and I think people should expect more from their salary packages, but I guess they aren't dependant on me!!!!!!! Anyway, thanks for your replies. I'm just grateful to have a job here in Ireland but if the financial packages were better in Uae, I would move. Ah well!!!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

obair a lorg said:


> Thanks for your responses, appreciate it. I did get a response from ADEC and their recruiter was supposed to ring me regarding interview but once I e-mailed back explaining what salary package I would prefer, I didn't hear another thing from them, so I presume they just thought I was a cheeky cow. In fairness, people are moving their lives across the world, and I think people should expect more from their salary packages, but I guess they aren't dependant on me!!!!!!! Anyway, thanks for your replies. I'm just grateful to have a job here in Ireland but if the financial packages were better in Uae, I would move. Ah well!!!!!!


How many years of experience do you have?

For entry level jobs, you now have home-grown teachers, mostly expats, born and raised in the UAE for the past 30 years. So competition is getting high.

If you are ok with dull life, Bahrain/Saudi/Kuwait can come to the rescue, but life is totally different than Dubai, but you'll save tons of money there.

What subjects do you teach? You can plan of teaching kids badly during day classes, then offer them tuition in order to pass , win-win scenario, all parties are happy , and ethically, you are helping a struggling student.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> What subjects do you teach? You can plan of teaching kids badly during day classes, then offer them tuition in order to pass , win-win scenario, all parties are happy , and ethically, you are helping a struggling student.


WOW. Now that is inspirational. I guess I've been doing it all wrong... Reminder to self : don't try hard during the day, and definitely don't volunteer in the evening.. My mentor must of lied... Probably why were moving to UAE &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> What subjects do you teach? You can plan of teaching kids badly during day classes, then offer them tuition in order to pass , win-win scenario, all parties are happy , and ethically, you are helping a struggling student.


That is just horrible advice. Seriously, if you don't have something productive to say, it is ok not to post on a thread.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> That is just horrible advice. Seriously, if you don't have something productive to say, it is ok not to post on a thread.


You are taking yourself too seriously.

If you read the second line, I'm speaking of ethics, that should have given you a hint, I was actually mocking people who do this, and yes, there are teachers who does this.

Next time I attach a photo of me holding a chicken so you'll be warned (before attacking me over this, holding a fame,rubber chicken means, I'm acting funny)


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> You are taking yourself too seriously.
> 
> If you read the second line, I'm speaking of ethics, that should have given you a hint, I was actually mocking people who do this, and yes, there are teachers who does this.
> 
> Next time I attach a photo of me holding a chicken so you'll be warned (before attacking me over this, holding a fame,rubber chicken means, I'm acting funny)


How about just adding  to your posts?

They are mainly sarky aren't they?


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

QOFE said:


> How about just adding  to your posts?
> 
> They are mainly sarky aren't they?


:boxing: :faint:

Finnish him, Finnsih him


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> My mentor must *of* lied...


<grammarnazi> AAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHH I hope you don't teach English!!! </grammarnazi>


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Beamrider said:


> <grammarnazi> AAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHH I hope you don't teach English!!! </grammarnazi>


Thank god I wasn't the only who was bothered by that post.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

"if you can't do; teach", so the saying goes..!


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Beamrider said:


> <grammarnazi> AAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHH I hope you don't teach English!!! </grammarnazi>


HA HA

No, if I taught English I would be marking work and compiling never ending data into the early hours appeasing Michael Gove .... Not posting on forum sites to seek help with my grammar ......... I teach and coach swimming from nursery to county standard. My wife's a 'real' teacher  . My job involves wearing shorts and flip flops every day and helping people to succeed without judgement. I smile every day at work


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Thank god I wasn't the only who was bothered by that post.


I'm guessing so bothered you forgot a word in your sentence....  We all make mistakes.......................


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> HA HA
> 
> No, if I taught English I would be marking work and compiling never ending data into the early hours appeasing Michael Gove .... Not posting on forum sites to seek help with my grammar ......... I teach and coach swimming from nursery to county standard. My wife's a 'real' teacher  . My job involves wearing shorts and flip flops every day and helping people to succeed without judgement. I smile every day at work


I am so envious!

Do you charge exhorbitant fees to teach swimming like the other Dubai coaches or are you reasonably priced?


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> "if you can't do; teach", so the saying goes..!


Thats very true. I'm sure Michael Phelps teacher is extremely pleased with himself. All the skills to help a superb athlete become a legend... If only his teacher was born 6'5 with a 6'7 arm span then he would of been able to 'do'..... and not waste his time teaching


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> How many years of experience do you have?
> 
> For entry level jobs, you now have home-grown teachers, mostly expats, born and raised in the UAE for the past 30 years. So competition is getting high.
> 
> ...


I would never teach a child badly during the day and then offer them tuition; I may want to improve my financial situation but that's just not ethical and I'm not the type to take advantage of kids or their parents no matter how wealthy they are. If I was to make money, I'd work for it!!! Maybe you were trying to be helpful or else ''just stirring'', whatever your reasons I put a serious post up and expected serious replies. I'm no Mother Teresa and may want to make money but I'm also a TEACHER. Cheers agus POG MO THOIN!!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

By the way, if other people read this post and might have relevant information regarding the original question, I would be grateful. And just to clarify, when I said Id do anything to get out of the quagmire of loans, I meant I would be willing to move thousands of miles away from my home, if I got the right package (not screw people over). So, if we have all finished backbiting and picking on each other (which I got drawn into myself), I would appreciate anyone who can act like an adult and provide me with any further relevant information. Plus, excuse my own childishness but my blood was boiling there for a few minutes. Regardless, I would still appreciate some decent responses, relevant to original post.


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

In short, no. You will not get a package of that sort. Salaries range from about 8000 for NQTs to around about 12,000 for the most experienced. Then you will get a housing allowance (but quite often you will actually just be allocated accommodation) that will be circa 3-5,000 in my experience.

Dubai is an extremely popular place to come and teach, therefore the salaries are not as high as perhaps Kuwait, Saudi and Qatar schools might be offering.

There are some non-profit schools who will offer salaries coming up towards where you are expecting to enter the payscale - but these jobs are highly sought after and usually go to those with local experience first. Look for JESS, Dubai College, Rashid Boys/Latifa Girls, Jebel Ali Primary jobs... but good luck!

By the way... I'd thoroughly recommend it. Look at it as life experience and not a way to make a quick buck and you will enjoy it far more.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

bennyboy said:


> In short, no. You will not get a package of that sort. Salaries range from about 8000 for NQTs to around about 12,000 for the most experienced. Then you will get a housing allowance (but quite often you will actually just be allocated accommodation) that will be circa 3-5,000 in my experience.
> 
> Dubai is an extremely popular place to come and teach, therefore the salaries are not as high as perhaps Kuwait, Saudi and Qatar schools might be offering.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. By the way, I'm not looking to make a quick buck, as I said any money I earn, I will work for it as I have done all my life. Also, may I add I did work in the Emirates over 12 years ago as a teacher but I was younger then, and was out for the life experience. Now, I'm realistic, at 40 I want to get out of debt and with more qualifications than I had 12 years ago, I thought I might get a well paid job. I don't think it's too much to ask if I'm considering moving my life thousands of miles away. I've lost touch with all the college friends I travelled with years ago, so I thought it would be good to ask people already living in Dubai or the rest of the Emirates. I realise I may have to extend my search out of Dubai. I have researched ADEC and they do offer packages that are more in line with what I'm looking for. I am also aware that I could be placed anywhere and ADEC schools can be tough places to work. But I'm a tough cookie and once the pay is right, I'll take the job if I get it. I'm currently waiting for a screening interview phone call. Thanks for your suggestions though and nothing is impossible if you really want it. They have money out there and for my circumstances, that's what I'm looking for. As a positive I actually care about kids and I will take my job seriously. I've heard behaviour can be a problem but I can handle it as I've worked in inner city schools in Dublin. I'm not 20 anymore and not going on a working holiday. As materialistic as it sounds, I would be working for money and as a hard fact, THAT'S LIFE!!!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I also add I did hear back from ADEC, even though I thought I wouldn't as I blatantly told them what I was expecting. I'm currently waiting a screening call. If you don't ask, you don't receive!!! Plus, the Emirates is one of the richest places in the world and they can well afford to give teachers salaries that they deserve, especially as these teachers move their lives lock stock and barrel thousands of miles away from their own friends, families and culture. I believe teachers should ask for more out there but I have to admit I was young once too and just wanted the life experience regardless of pay. I actually worked for peanuts all those years ago but life changes and I think of my financial future now. Quick buck I don't think so, I've worked many jobs since I was 14 years of age and I don't apologise now for wanting something back in return!!!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> Plus, the Emirates is one of the richest places in the world and they can well afford to give teachers salaries that they deserve, especially as these teachers move their lives lock stock and barrel thousands of miles away from .......!


One of the reasons they are rich is they don't pay more than they have to for something and that includes teachers. They also have a keen eye for those willing to fit in with the culture and work ethic rather than those who think they deserve more than they are actually worth.

We can all afford something but I suspect that you, like everyone else, doesn't just pay more for something "because you can afford it".


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> One of the reasons they are rich is they don't pay more than they have to for something and that includes teachers. They also have a keen eye for those willing to fit in with the culture and work ethic rather than those who think they deserve more than they are actually worth.
> 
> We can all afford something but I suspect that you, like everyone else, doesn't just pay more for something "because you can afford it".


Ah, but I am worth it and have the qualifications to prove it!!!!!!!! Maybe you don't know your worth but I do. Plus, these packages do exist. The Arabic culture likes bartering, remember I have lived there. Plus, I have nothing to lose whether I get a job there or not, but if I am to move there I'm not doing so for peanuts. So, put that in your pipe and smoke it!! Are you a man? Maybe you're worried I might well end up earning more than you do. I'm not on this forum to argue with people but teachers are worth far more than they give themselves credit for. If it bothers you that I happen to know my worth, well that's your problem!!! Also, I dislike people with their sarky know it all comments. If you're going to make underhand comments and sarcastic jibes in your posts, you're going to get same in return.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

obair a lorg said:


> Ah, but I am worth it and have the qualifications to prove it!!!!!!!! Maybe you don't know your worth but I do. Plus, these packages do exist. The Arabic culture likes bartering, remember I have lived there. Plus, I have nothing to lose whether I get a job there or not, but if I am to move there I'm not doing so for peanuts. So, put that in your pipe and smoke it!! Are you a man? Maybe you're worried I might well end up earning more than you do. I'm not on this forum to argue with people but teachers are worth far more than they give themselves credit for. If it bothers you that I happen to know my worth, well that's your problem!!! Also, I dislike people with their sarky know it all comments. If you're going to make underhand comments and sarcastic jibes in your posts, you're going to get same in return.


It is either I'm on acid, or you guys are a real piece of work.

What gender equality or war or Barter system has to do with some Irish girl looking for work, I';m not sure.

Teachers are underpaid, private schools in UAE are owned by British and Indians,women nowadays make more than men.

While we are at it: Women should go back to the Kitchen, stop stealing men job, period.

Teaching is very demanding and hard and teachers should be treated better. Something is wrong when someone who is suffering serious mental issues makes million of dollars for singing and acting stupid (sorry Miley fans)

The man has to pay for the date, the ring, be a provider, be gentle, be caring,handle life challenges,be tough.

It's hard, it's hard, it's hard out here for a Mitch


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just as well she's not moving here for peanuts as it looks like it would have a serious impact on your diet!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> It is either I'm on acid, or you guys are a real piece of work.
> 
> What gender equality or war or Barter system has to do with some Irish girl looking for work, I';m not sure.
> 
> ...


Ahm, speaking of mental health issues, this is from a man who thinks a teacher should teach children badly in class during the day in order to gain a tutoring position with them in the evenings, for money. In earlier posts, this man suggested this. Plus, any man (mouse in this instance), who thinks a woman belongs in the kitchen is a serious moron. The only thing I would do in the kitchen for this man, is hit him over the head with a saucepan, and that would be too good for him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Just as well she's not moving here for peanuts as it looks like it would have a serious impact on your diet!


Make your own dinner!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Also, Arabic culture does promote bartering and there's nothing wrong with that. If you go to a souk and want to buy something, both parties try to get a good deal. That's what I'm trying to do and if employed in the Emirates, the other party will get a good deal too because I am a good teacher and will work hard. All I wanted was to get information regarding good teaching posts in the UAE and though I got appreciated and valued information from some quarters, I got negativity and condescension from others. It's amazing how people try to bring others down, but that's to be expected on the internet when you're dealing with all sorts, some nice some not so nice. Plus, I really did appreciate the helpful comments from the nice confident men.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> That's what I'm trying to do and if employed in the Emirates, the other party will get a good deal too because I am a good teacher and will work hard. All I wanted was to get information regarding good teaching posts in the UAE and though I got appreciated and valued information from some quarters, I got negativity and condescension from others. It's amazing how people try to bring others down, but that's to be expected on the internet when you're dealing with all sorts, some nice some not so nice. Plus, I really did appreciate the helpful comments from the nice confident men.


 You did of course ask if you could achieve a certain salary and were told No. That's the hard fact. Instead we gat a whole lot of attitude telling us that the Emiratis should pay you more because you feel you are worth it. You need to get over the fact that this is Dubai and that your views, experience and opinions are worth very little here. This isn't Europe with its attendant employment baggage, where immigration and employment controls create a barrier to entry for a whole lot of extremely competent potential employees and so salaries are higher. I am sorry you don't like the answers, or the tone, but if you look at the Forum, there's one post every day from someone 'moving to Dubai' who thinks they can walk in and demand the same salary they get in their home country plus a lot more. Then they find out that the amount an employer has to pay to get their level of skills, experience and ability is a lot less than they currently get paid. Most just accept that the economics of the country are different and their hopes are unrealistic. But one or two try arguing against the reality of being here (as if we can actually do anything about it) and some just stay in denial. Teachers here are ten a penny and they can be bought for a lot less. Arguing about it won't achieve much. Good luck with pushing water uphill on that job hunt


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Geez, talk about being rude online... some of your responses hardly single you out as being an ideal employee.

Like it or not, its an employers market - and no, they won't pay over the odds for you.

ADEC might pay higher than the private schools out here, but thats usually because the teachers there end up absolutely hating it and the negative publicity ADEC get means they have to pay high to attract anyone.

If you think that money > quality of life, then be my guest, apply for an ADEC job and you are more than welcome to come on here and tell me how much better off you are than me, and no, I won't care that you are a woman.

Go and work in Kuwait or better still Saudi, I am sure it'll better suit your requirement to earn as much as you can.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OP you seem really angry. Perhaps time to take a step back, breathe and count backwards from 100 

Hopefully none of the ADEC parents saw your little outburst online because you can bet if it's one of the outspoken ones, they'll be calling the school right now giving them a heads up. I know I wouldn't want an angry person teaching my child.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> This isn't Europe with its attendant employment baggage, where immigration and employment controls create a barrier to entry for a whole lot of extremely competent potential employees and so salaries are higher.


It is not a bad idea to have immigration controls so that cheaper workers do not flock to get jobs at lower salaries than what is the norm.

In most developed nations, wages for lower and mid level jobs have declined in inflation-adjusted terms, and removing whatever barriers of entry they have in terms of immigration control will only accelerate the race to the bottom where what matters more is not what you can do, but how low a standard of living you can adjust to.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> It is either I'm on acid, or you guys are a real piece of work.
> 
> What gender equality or war or Barter system has to do with some Irish girl looking for work, I';m not sure.
> 
> ...


Nice trolling. Won't bite though, sorry.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> Hi, I'm posting to get information regarding well paid jobs in teaching, that may possibly exist in Dubai or other parts of the Emirates. I'm Irish, currently living in Ireland as a qualified primary teacher and have a permanent full time teaching position here. My salary is good by Irish standards but I'm crippled by college loans for the last few years and will do anything to get out of the quagmire of loans. So, to the Emirates I'm thinking of relocating to. I realise some teaching jobs can be lowly paid in the UAE but I'm hoping I may get the 20,000 uae dirham per month package if I do my research properly. So, who better to ask but people already living in the Emirates. Is there any possibility of getting a package like this? I have 12 years teaching experience, a teaching degree and an Arts degree. I have read online that there are packages where 20,000 dirham is offered, but who's to say these quotes are to be trusted. Can anyone help me out on this? I would be so appreciative if anyone can give me valid info. Thanks so much.


20,000Dhs salary as a teacher and expect allowances on top? That is aiming very high....most leadership roles don't even cover that! Schools are run as a business here therefore many take additional allowances into consideration before breaking down the basic salary. I know of teachers with many more years experience than your 12 and are at the top of a class teacher scale at 14000Dhs.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

and when I suggest you selling kids beer and cigarette to make extra money I become the bad guy!!

I have many great ideas, but you should pay to know. Here is a sneak preview, sell the next day exam answers on Ebay to the highest bidder....
Everybody wins....

The barter thing is still the cherry on top of this post......hahaha, your HR is British, your accountant is Indian and your principal is some other random nationality, what Barter?

Barter works for senior position in any part of the world, but if you join a big company, welcome to pay scale formulas, then it is up to the HR if they like you or not to move you up the pay scale, as for each grade, you have three different tiers, and they usually put you on the lowest tier.

Now what is true about the Arabic culture is not the souk thing based on some AlaaDin movie which is describing a Persian/Indian culture and you think it is Arabic.

Arabic culture is based on Nepotism, if you have Wasta, it is open doors.....

We love to pick up on people online and put them down , so sorry to say, from what we have gathered, you don't have much street smarts , so no good for kids, they need someone to teach them how to scam that old lady trying to pass the street.


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an experience to tutor a boy at 9. This boy could not speak much English yet, and he has been in the English taught regular class for one semester already. so I just happened to get some time. I teach him some English.In the first day, I asked him to keep some notes, in total, he wrote down 2 lines on his notebook. The he began to sit on different chairs in the room,and mocking about. then finished. The 2nd and 3rd day, he could write more or less 2 lines of sentences. And when I asked him to write down the new words, he would do it verbally spelling out. I could not stand it one day,so I pinched him.

what a headache!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

falconlyeo said:


> I have an experience to tutor a boy at 9. This boy could not speak much English yet, and he has been in the English taught regular class for one semester already. so I just happened to get some time. I teach him some English.In the first day, I asked him to keep some notes, in total, he wrote down 2 lines on his notebook. The he began to sit on different chairs in the room,and mocking about. then finished. The 2nd and 3rd day, he could write more or less 2 lines of sentences. And when I asked him to write down the new words, he would do it verbally spelling out. I could not stand it one day,so I pinched him.
> 
> what a headache!


I imagine that if your spoken English is like your written English, then he probably had no idea what you were talking about.

Are you really saying you were paid to teach someone English ?


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

You can try my spoken English. I also work with European people,so that my spoken English is definitely fine.  And as he is a chinese, it is too difficult for him to understand a native speaker like you. 

To be born in an English speaking country, and luckily you need not study foreign language,that is something you can be proud of.


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

If you can speak chinese as fluent as I speak your English, I agree you are good!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay, this is my very last post. As of today, I have an interview with ADEC and after talking to the recruitment consultant, I will be assured of 20,000 uae dirham per month, plus accommodation, plus other bonuses. To the madam who said I am angry, yes I am because some nut job suggested women should be in the kitchen. Also, may I add anger is a very justifiable emotion and when teaching about life, I encourage children to show their anger in an assertive manner, not aggressively. When I said I'd hit that gombeen over the head with a saucepan, I said it in jest. I have taught children for over twelve years, I care about children and that's why I chose this profession. Also, I have my financial future to think about and there is nothing at all wrong with that. I respect people but when they don't show same in return, I will stand up for myself. That people is what I teach children as well as promoting their educational development etc. By the way, any ''lady'' who pinches a child (a woman actually admitted this on an earlier post) is a disgrace to the teaching profession. I believe children should be positively reaffirmed and if behaviour is a problem, try to deal with it professionally and positively. Children give what they receive no matter where in the world they are from. Plus, may I add I would prefer to be dealing with misbehaving children than some of the adults I came across on this forum. Now, I am going to say au revoir and if some people can't deal with the fact I am ambitious and have done my research and practically have a job in the bag, tough!!!!! Sour grapes and jealousy, attributes I do not promote in children. And, thank God it's children I have to deal with for most of my days because some have more sense than adults!!!! Whatever I am, I care about children and am good at my job. Chow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

He is my friend's kid. I purely help the boy when I am having some short period of time! 

Indeed, he is really very naughty! And he himself knows it. He had native speakers in his class. The reason why he still comes back to me is that he could understand me and he could be understood. I will teach him some basic English. Because even the basic part, he could not understand at school. 

Congratulations,though, this offer is fairly difficult to get as a primary teacher.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

bennyboy said:


> Geez, talk about being rude online... some of your responses hardly single you out as being an ideal employee.
> 
> Like it or not, its an employers market - and no, they won't pay over the odds for you.
> 
> ...


Ahem, I practically have the job and I will do just fine. Plus, it is what I asked for. Actually, I do think you care that I am a woman and will stand up for myself and that I am ambitious. Some men, ones with low self esteem can't seem to deal with that. You know nothing of my circumstances and why I need to earn good money and you will not know. But, I tell you this much, the money I will earn, most of it will be sent home to relatives who need it. Now, good luck to you, I will do very well with ADEC because I have other concerns rather than a great quality of life for MYSELF.


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

I am happy that you get the good offer! I am happy for you!

I worked in a trade company, I had very good income. And I had good investment when I had good income. So that, I am not as ambitious now. I will like to study more and do something I like.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Goodbye now to everyone. I will never again post here looking for advice, I sorted it out myself anyway. Yes, I want something back in return for all my years working, but not for myself alone, I want to help my family. ADEC here I come and I will do just fine no matter what I face because I am a damn good teacher and I need the money, and I will work for it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> Goodbye now to everyone. I will never again post here looking for advice, I sorted it out myself anyway. Yes, I want something back in return for all my years working, but not for myself alone, I want to help my family. ADEC here I come and I will do just fine no matter what I face because I am a damn good teacher and I need the money, and I will work for it!!!!!!!!!


It is nice that you get the offer! Woman can also earn well and do well!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> Goodbye now to everyone. I will never again post here looking for advice, I sorted it out myself anyway. Yes, I want something back in return for all my years working, but not for myself alone, I want to help my family. ADEC here I come and I will do just fine no matter what I face because I am a damn good teacher and I need the money, and I will work for it!!!!!!!!!


Did you sign the dotted line yet?
To practically have something is not the same as actually having something.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> Ahem, I practically have the job


And how many times have we heard that ...... sadly you won't have the good grace to come back and apologise when you get offered 10,000 or less.

You clearly have no idea how Dubai works.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

obair a lorg said:


> Okay, this is my very last post. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good grief!

Cough bullsh1t cough

All the advice here about 20,000 bring exceedingly high and unlikely is accurate.
If you get it, well done. I am sure you deserve it.

You might want to spend some of it having your nose adjusted, so that you can look down it with even more vehemence than you are now!

Ciao. (Chow? Ha!!)


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

I think that you for now get a good offer,but it is also wise to know the market price in Dubai. Because, the salary package for the same person, can be also changable. This year they give you this ,next year it might be different. 

As you do get a good offer,so they will be also very strict and picky. 

And if next year they drop the salary, and you have given up your permanent job, you need also think of this side. In Dubai, this happens a lot .


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear the original OP,

You're bonkers.

But I hope you get what you wish for.

Cheers.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone wanna bet she didn't get a 20k plus accommodation etc offer?y friends wife is a head teacher and earns less than that.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

She's probably just angry because she didn't get the answer she wanted. Truth is bitter to swallow for some.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm, an education recruiter offering a package is never a certainty and will depend in what the school actually comes back with in the offer letter. All very well having a verbal but it never pans out in schools with the hidden bits. To be honest, if it is what the OP is given good luck but I wouldn't be crowing about it just yet until it's on paper.
Friendly advice in education institutions in the UAE - don't come in with this aggressive nature or your signed contract may not see you through the probationary period.....better to be a little humble and demonstrate team player attributes than shouting about what your worth is in an administrative culture you have not yet experienced. 
As for teaching children to use anger in an assertive manner....I must have missed something over my years as it is to ensure children are able to identify and deal with their anger in a calm and measured way rather than take it further to create additional conflict.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

We wish you best of luck, you sound like a sweet girl.

Life by all measures is not fair at all, I had to deal with labors, some older than my grandfather, they were sleeping on the job because they are too old to be doing what they are doing, I had people working for nothing and I knew they could have been the next Thomas Edison.

Cut her some slack guys , I'll give her 3-5 years till she understands how life work. I hope she wont find the next really loaded guy and marry, like many girls do, which explains how you see this stunning girl crossing arms with a really obnoxious guy, who has done more plastic surgeries than Cher, or some sugardaddy.

I think we have given her a little sneak preview of how expats are, we are not nice


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, I can't be bothered reading this entire thread as it's not hugely relevant for me read all the bickering.

However, I have a couple of things to add.

*Teacher Packages*
I have 2 friends who are teachers here. One is a newly qualified teacher from the UK and brought his gf along. They live in provided for accommodation but they had the option of finding their own with a housing allowance of 50000/year...which isn't much and won't get you the flat they're currently living in which is pretty large considering it's a one bed. (Motor City)

He's earning roughly what he'd earn back home as a newly-qualified teacher but without having to pay any taxes ~10k/month incl car allowance. He gets a free plane ticket home and healthcare. 

His gf got a job as a nursery teacher in their local school. She works part time and I doubt she makes much at all but it adds to their spending/party money.

How's that for realistic?

*Alternative option*
UAE is not a very good place to come to teach from a financial standpoint. The only saving grace it has is no tax but combined with the high cost of living, it's not worth it.

I'd recommend you get a TEFL from a well-established course provider and then apply for jobs in SE Asian Universities. Their packages are much better and cost of living cheaper.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't know any teachers who earn 20k. All the teachers I know earn 12 - 14k plus other benefits like accommodation and what not. If you earn 20k plus benefits, I imagine that school will collect their pound of flesh from you for it. Good luck!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I think we all have hurt this girl.

Another girl with 2 years of experience posted about getting a job for 18 thousdand derhams a months.

So , you deserve my apology, and let me tell you, someone or the majority of people in the UAE are being ripped off, if someone with 2 years of expereince is making 18k dirhams.

I want to punch the wall


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

What she has been offered is actually 11K per month plus allowances which is a long way short of Miss Irelands rather optimistic 20K plus allowances so don't go punching too many walls just yet. 
(Maybe just bang your head on one a couple of times and let us know how that works out for you!)


----------



## mitoke (Feb 22, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> Okay, I can't be bothered reading this entire thread as it's not hugely relevant for me read all the bickering.
> 
> However, I have a couple of things to add.
> 
> ...


While teachers might not get paid much in your opinion, the pay is definitely better in the Middle East than Southeast Asia, especially if you're a qualified teacher. The package in south east Asia is change compared to what you'd get in the ME


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

You get paid well at universities if you're an English-speaking TEFL teacher with a degree. Especial when you take into account the cost of living. Which people really do not want to do here.
In most Asian universities they provide housing (on campus) and food. They pay you for your work. You barely spend a cent.

Here, they pay you an okay wage, then you spend it all on transport, food, DEWA and a couple of drinks.


----------



## Robiny (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

Thought I'd jump in here as there seems to be lots of realistic people with solid first hand experience on this thread. 

I'm thinking of moving to Dubai for a new challenge with my wife. Been teaching in London, Y6 mostly, for 7 years. This year I have been working as an assistant head. Being on the inner London pay scale my wage is a bit higher but obviously cost of living in London is high too. I currently take home just over £2k a month. Then all my bills, rent etc go out. If I was looking at purely a class teacher position, how would I compare? Not in it for the money but also not stupid enough to move if I'm going to be out if pocket and would like to save something. If I also had my wife's income too, could we be in a position to save? I have a friend who is a secondary maths teacher who just got a job in Doha and says he saves about £800 a month. 

Any thoughts welcomed. 

Thanks.


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

I would imagine that you would be on circa. 11.5-12k a month with housing allowance on top. In my experience you are usually looking around 55-90k a year allowance. 

Most people I know take the schools accommodation as this will end up in somewhere that's actually a bit better than that allowance would get you on the open market. A few schools accommodate in the Marina and JLT, but most would opt for cheaper areas - Motor City, The Gardens, Sports City to the south and the Ghouraib apartments at Mirdiff in the north.

Depending on what your wife does, you could/should be in a position to save as a couple. Whether you end up doing that, is a different matter (there are many ways to spend your cash in Dubai!)


----------



## falconlyeo (Feb 3, 2013)

Robiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I'd jump in here as there seems to be lots of realistic people with solid first hand experience on this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Robiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I'd jump in here as there seems to be lots of realistic people with solid first hand experience on this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi, I wasn't going to post on this thread again because of all the negativity I got but I saw your question and decided to reply. ADEC do offer packages of 13,500 - 20,000 aed per month, as well as free accommodation, health insurance etc. However, you could be placed anywhere in Abu Dhabi. If you look up TEACHAWAY or TEACHANYWHERE, you will get all the relevant information. I spoke to an Irish teacher who works for ADEC and she said qualified and certified teachers with plenty experience can expect to get 3, 500 - 4,000 euro per month (just change that to pounds) and if you have a masters, you can expect to get more. The reason the money is good is because you will be working for the UAE government and teaching local children. Also, the work can be challenging. But a challenge is good. I wish you and your family the best of luck and I hope it works out for you. Look it up and you'll see I'm not some nut as has been suggested by some of the Neanderthals here. All the best!!!!!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

How're you coping with your windfall?


----------



## paddyirish (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi my name is Paddy. I am sorry for posting here just some very honest ppl giving some good answers so I'm hoping you could help me also!!

I am a recruitment consultant , and I am looking to move to UAE. 

I would like to find out what a good salary would be as I have been offered a job through LinkedIn but it is a very small recruitment company. I would like to make a decent salary to save also. 

I am curious also if the accommodation companies provide is of good standard.
Is it normally very far from the work place etc.
Also my girlfriend is hoping to move with me, is it difficult for women to settle into the culture/rules? 
I would be very grateful for any honest advise.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Paddy, I was offered a recruitment consultant role last year (no experience) for 16000, extra commission with health insurance, annual flights home but no accomodation allowance. 

It's a decent salary, but if you don't sell they'll drop you straight away. It's not difficult for women to settle, just be respectful and it's fine. You should know that it's illegal to live unmarried, so you need to change your arrangements!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> Hi, I wasn't going to post on this thread again because of all the negativity I got but I saw your question and decided to reply.QUOTE]
> 
> But presumably not to confirm that you got the 20,000AED you claimed you were offered ? there wasn't any negativity - just disbelief of every teacher that came on here and told you how it really is.
> 
> Or was that the annual salary they were talking about


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> obair a lorg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I wasn't going to post on this thread again because of all the negativity I got but I saw your question and decided to reply.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

OP, I'm kind of concerned how you've lashed out at everyone who challenged your dangerously ill-formed opinion of how much you think you're worth to an oversubscribed market.

I mean, I've heard ADEC is all crowd control and being shouted at by sons of Sheiks in Arabic for not giving them straight As.

You open that Irish potty mouth in the classroom and you'll be given special accommodation allowance in one of the emirate's finest prisons.

In terms of constructive information for you to ignore, my wife's just been offered 15k AED+housing+flights+health for 8 years' experience. That's a very well known secondary school in AD, considered to pay well.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

driftingaway said:


> OP, I'm kind of concerned how you've lashed out at everyone who challenged your dangerously ill-formed opinion of how much you think you're worth to an oversubscribed market.
> 
> I mean, I've heard ADEC is all crowd control and being shouted at by sons of Sheiks in Arabic for not giving them straight As.
> 
> ...


'' Irish potty mouth'', you say. Now, listen here, you arrogant Brit, who do you think you are, we're not back in the 1800's where you think you can look down your noses on the Irish and pretend you're God Almighty. Those days are gone!!!! You're a visitor in the UAE yourself and you could end up in an Emirati prison yourself for your racist attitude i.e. ''shouted at by son's of Sheiks in Arabic''. I'll tell you one thing, I'd prefer to be controlled by a Sheik than an arrogant Brit any day. May I also add, I like the British people, many of my friends are British but I don't like the ones who live in the Dark Ages and think they're better than everyone else!!!! And they are there, many by the looks of it in the UAE, from the comments I've got on this site. You're not in the British Empire now you know (that's long gone) you're living in an Arabic Kingdom and I'd advise you to remember that!!!!!!!!! Don't worry, I will remember where I am and I'm quite happy to teach the Emirati kids because I'm paid well for it and I'll respect them for that. At least, there won't be, ''No Irish'' written on some of the premises as there was in England, not so long ago even though we worked our backsides off over there. Now, put that in your English gobby mouth and shut it!!!!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

May I also add, I'm the only Irish person on this thread (apart from PaddyIrish, a derogative term and person I believe was made up for my benefit, though no doubt PaddyIrish will turn up and deny this) and I've got nothing but mainly negative comments from mainly British expats, who think they know it all. Some of you have definitely been living too long in Dubai, in a bubble. I know for a fact a lot have ''maids'', so don't come back and tell me something about how the Arabs treat people, a lot of you can't talk yourselves though you may cover it up with so called civility. In fact, it's fairly obvious, how some British expats treat people when one Irish woman comes on here looking for genuine advice and gets negativity and know it all attitudes, that has descended into bullying and racism. Well, I'm Irish, proud of it and no Brit is going to call me an ''irish potty mouth'' and get away with it. May I also say, I know all British expats aren't like this but there's a few bigots and bullies here who like to make their point to a lone Irish woman on this thread. You should be proud of yourselves BOYS!!!! Hope you enjoyed your fun and bully boy tactics, but it doesn't say a lot for ye!!!


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Respectfully... I was the first responder to your question and did so in good faith, sharing my personal knowledge (as a teacher) of the kind of package you might expect. I don't think any one has questioned your value based on experience or work ethic. Those that have offered figures have done so based on knowledge of their own package or that of friends and family. It is good to hear that your have achieved what you aimed for but disappointing that you responded to some folks with such negative tones. I realise the frustrations of feeling like a lone voice in a crowd of ney sayers but would argue again that for the most part this was based on prior knowledge and not an attempt to demean your worth. I too am a Brit, I have been teaching for almost 15 years, I have no maid, I work very hard for my salary and have three close Irish friends that work in the same school for the same salary. I wish you well on your Dubai adventures and hope it reaches your expectations.


----------



## mo87 (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow that escalated quickly haha


----------



## bennyboy (Apr 20, 2013)

Surely the OP is a troll or at the very least mentally deranged?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> May I also add, I'm the only Irish person on this thread (apart from PaddyIrish, a derogative term and person I believe was made up for my benefit, though no doubt PaddyIrish will turn up and deny this) and I've got nothing but mainly negative comments from mainly British expats, who think they know it all. Some of you have definitely been living too long in Dubai, in a bubble. I know for a fact a lot have ''maids'', so don't come back and tell me something about how the Arabs treat people, a lot of you can't talk yourselves though you may cover it up with so called civility. In fact, it's fairly obvious, how some British expats treat people when one Irish woman comes on here looking for genuine advice and gets negativity and know it all attitudes, that has descended into bullying and racism. Well, I'm Irish, proud of it and no Brit is going to call me an ''irish potty mouth'' and get away with it. May I also say, I know all British expats aren't like this but there's a few bigots and bullies here who like to make their point to a lone Irish woman on this thread. You should be proud of yourselves BOYS!!!! Hope you enjoyed your fun and bully boy tactics, but it doesn't say a lot for ye!!!


May I suggest that you lose that massive chip on your shoulder? This is not the place to have an "attitude". As a woman you need to tone down here. This is not western Europe where women have fully equal rights to men. 
A lot of us live here with open eyes and not in a bubble as you suggest. It's difficult at times to only be able to observe and not intervene. You'll see a lot of things once you have actually moved here and lived here for some time. 

A lot of "maids" (I call my once a week help a cleaner not a maid. The local term is maid) do prefer to work for western families as they then have shorter working hours and one or two days off a week. We top up their poor salaries by tipping well. A lot of people in Europe too get weekly cleaning services...

I do wish you good luck but please do more research before you take the big step and relocate over here. 

PS. The residency visa sticker in the passport can only be obtained once here and is subject to medical.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Geez habibti, relax! You won't get far in UAE with this behaviour.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just glad she's moving to Abu Dhabi and not anywhere near the school that my kid goes to!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

To the OP there are more people from the Island of Ireland than you think and some of us from North consider ourselves British. 
It's very disappointing to see someone with such poor control of they're emotions reflect so badly on the Irish. As was said above you have not been given people's best guess figures, some of us are either teachers or have friends who are teachers and we do kinda know what we are talking about. 
Good luck in Abu Dhabi, if a sad feeling that you are going to need it.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

obair a lorg said:


> twowheelsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I confirm anything to the likes of you!!!! That was a rhetorical question by the way, because judging from your petty little digs and gripes, you probably don't understand what ''rhetorical'' means. May I also add that some of the expats here have been living in Dubai too long, you think you know everything about the place and the UAE in general. Remember, it is not your country or mine for that matter, only the local people who are the ones hiring me know everything about their own country. I was just lucky enough to be given the opportunity to apply to work for the government there, and it is they who can confirm the salary scales to you. Why don't you ask them and tell them you know everything about the salaries they give etc? I'm sure you will get a quick response and your bags will be packed for you to head back to wherever you came from!!!!!! Remember we are just visitors here, we don't have all the knowledge, the complete facts about salary scales etc etc. Now, excuse me, I've to pack my suitcases, look at my visa for the UAE on my passport once again and hopefully I won't bump into you over there, though I might bump into you on your way out at the deportation hall!!!!! By the way, whoever invented Paddy whatever above is a complete loser, no real Irish man would forget to put in his Irish flag as part of his profile. Golly Gosh, ta ta, by George there's some riff raff here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

1. I don't have a maid
2. I've lived here for less than a year
3. I offered you sound advice which is still valid

I wish you the best of luck. I wish the children more.


----------



## driftingaway (Mar 8, 2014)

obair a lorg said:


> '' Irish potty mouth'', you say. Now, listen here, you arrogant Brit, who do you think you are, we're not back in the 1800's where you think you can look down your noses on the Irish and pretend you're God Almighty. Those days are gone!!!! You're a visitor in the UAE yourself and you could end up in an Emirati prison yourself for your racist attitude i.e. ''shouted at by son's of Sheiks in Arabic'blabhblabhblablahblah


Sorry, just to mention that you misquoted me when you wrote "'shouted at by son's of Sheiks in Arabic''.

I'm aware basic grammar and punctuation skills aren't _vital_ in primary education but you know, every little helps.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

bennyboy said:


> Surely the OP is a troll or at the very least mentally deranged?[/QUOTE
> 
> Well, I haven't been assigned to a psychiatric ward yet; I've two degrees, a higher diploma in Information technology, I've worked very successfully with children for many years and hey guess what, I'm telling the truth and you can't handle it!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> May I suggest that you lose that massive chip on your shoulder? This is not the place to have an "attitude". As a woman you need to tone down here. This is not western Europe where women have fully equal rights to men.
> A lot of us live here with open eyes and not in a bubble as you suggest. It's difficult at times to only be able to observe and not intervene. You'll see a lot of things once you have actually moved here and lived here for some time.
> 
> A lot of "maids" (I call my once a week help a cleaner not a maid. The local term is maid) do prefer to work for western families as they then have shorter working hours and one or two days off a week. We top up their poor salaries by tipping well. A lot of people in Europe too get weekly cleaning services...
> ...


As an Irish woman, I'm telling you to mind your own business!! By the way, I've lived in the UAE before and I know how it works. I lived in Sharjah and I've heard plenty expats refer to cleaners as maids. Plus, salaries given by expats to these so called maids by expats or otherwise are still hardly worth talking about. So, don't think Western Europeans have the high moral ground on everything.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm just glad she's moving to Abu Dhabi and not anywhere near the school that my kid goes to!


Are you looking for a man or something on this site because:

1. You have your picture up and I don't think it's necessary for this sort of forum.
2. I saw some of your posts and you don't really seem to have a firm opinion on anything, no critical thinking capabilities which reminds me of a 1950's yes, yes woman in the cause of landing herself a man.
3. You replied positively to a male post earlier where he suggested women should be in the kitchen.


As for insulting my credibility as a teacher, shame on you!!!


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> To the OP there are more people from the Island of Ireland than you think and some of us from North consider ourselves British.
> It's very disappointing to see someone with such poor control of they're emotions reflect so badly on the Irish. As was said above you have not been given people's best guess figures, some of us are either teachers or have friends who are teachers and we do kinda know what we are talking about.
> Good luck in Abu Dhabi, if a sad feeling that you are going to need it.


If you consider yourself British, why don't you move over there then? Remember the North is still in Ireland, on Irish soil. There's plenty people in the North too who consider themselves Irish.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

driftingaway said:


> Sorry, just to mention that you misquoted me when you wrote "'shouted at by son's of Sheiks in Arabic''.
> 
> I'm aware basic grammar and punctuation skills aren't _vital_ in primary education but you know, every little helps.


Oh sorry My Lord, I put an apostrophe in the wrong place by mistake, but the context of what you said is just the same i.e. racist remark.


----------



## obair a lorg (Mar 6, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> 1. I don't have a maid
> 2. I've lived here for less than a year
> 3. I offered you sound advice which is still valid
> 
> I wish you the best of luck. I wish the children more.


Stick your advice where the sun doesn't shine!!! I suppose you don't have a maid because you're stuck in the house all day bored out of your little brain cleaning or else you're some sort of wag who does nothing for a living. The children I teach do very well, they're given a voice, they have fun, they learn. They also learn how to stand up for themselves and speak the truth. Further, they are taught not to tolerate bullies.


----------

